# What is the worst camp food you have ever had on a hunt?



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine are eating mountain house and next are MRE military rations. I will eat them but as a last resort.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mountain house sounds a little woody and what ever that is?

All camp food tastes pretty good after a hard day hunting, even burnt leaves. Now I'm talking tenting and without all the luxeries that so many people have to have.

You must have had the hiccups when posting this topic.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think I could put up with bad camp food if I was out with one of you guys!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I think I could put up with bad camp food if I was out with one of you guys!


 After a day chasing goats or sheep believe me boiled rocks with lichen looks good.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I bet!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Barry...I actually found those MRE's you brought with you moosing last year rather good ! They went down and I wanted more. I really liked the heater that was used to warm them up.

With that said however....that burbout tasted better







.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> With that said however....that burbout tasted better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a mixture of burbon and whiteout ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It is actually a fish that looks like a catfish in the head and has the body of an eel. It is white and is very tasty. I guess that I think about the earlier mre, yes they can be tasty.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes but isn't it burbot ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It sure is Don!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Last time out, we had a camp set up in the middle of no where New Mexico, in the Gila Wilderness. Fortunetly, my brother is a bonified dutch oven chef, and loves to stay in camp, drink and cook. The food was fantastic, and plenty of it. Nothing like coming in after all day walking or horseback and having dutch oven turkey with stuffing, mashed potatos, gravy, corn and some cobbler for dessert. It's no wonder some of the guys stay out a whole month. Haven't had a camp like that for a few years now though. We all seem to be busy working and can't get it together, but I can hardly wait for the next time. Hope I have enough vacation to cover the whole month next time. Thats something I will put on my bucket-list.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yes but isn't it burbot ?


Yes it is...you know my spelling. But it is was most excellent and it was a welcome dinner thanks to an Indian named Wayne.

But I do remember eating Mountain House freeze dried dinners while hiking in New Mexico for a week. I lived but sure did welcome a fresh burger with all the fixins.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There were a group of hunters that decided that the one to complain about the food will have to take over the task. So not one complaint happen so one day the guy decited to make a meal that would bet him out of the cooking chore. He made a moose nugget pie. Every one came back and ate and supper, one of the guys ask what it was ad he was told it as moose nugget pie, he started to make his objection to the pie and realized that he would end up the cook and so he said "this is the best moose nugget pie he had ever ate.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I beleive this really happened. There were some soldiers in the field and there was one LT. that had a cation of molted milk balls, Well a CPT that ended up eating them all and replaced them with moose nuggets. The LT came in in the dark and found the Moose nugget replacements, and when he tasted them he had the use of several words that I will nor post. I have seen/work with both and i believe it happened.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Worst I remember is some weiners. They worked through the ice into the water in the bottom of the cooler. I fished them out and they had turned green. So did I. No more hot dogs that trip.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have found that when no one cooks after all have been afield, that ANYTHING tastes good even to the point you eat slowly as to savor the normally mundane offerings. Stale potato chips, dried out bread with peanut butter thats old as well from a jar left over in camp from the year before--it doesnt matter. Hunger changes everything and rather quickly.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hunger does tend to over ride taste buds, thoughts of better food, mold, stale....but when you actually have good chow from a good cook well...you are in Heaven.

Wild berries never taste soo good when picked while you are hiking.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mountain House are better than the food I eat on a daily basis. I have quite a collection built up and they heat up real nice with my jetboil personal stove.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Mountain House are better than the food I eat on a daily basis. I have quite a collection built up and they heat up real nice with my jetboil personal stove.


Now that's just sad, You need some recipes ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Mountain House are better than the food I eat on a daily basis. I have quite a collection built up and they heat up real nice with my jetboil personal stove.


Are you still drinking your veggie juice stuff Chris!?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now I lived on that veggie juice for about 2 years...I loved it.

Chris...you need to get out more often. Perhaps visit AW.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure that I have any complaints about camp food, being out in the wild makes everything taste good.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brian for 2 year's you lived on veggie juice!?

Don your so right as long as everything else is going well the food will be just fine.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well not totally ...I did add meat and veggies too. I was after a health alternative. It sort of works...but as with any diet you miss out somewhere.

I wore out two Jack La Lannes juicers the best out there IMO.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well not totally ...I did add meat and veggies too. I was after a health alternative. It sort of works...but as with any diet you miss out somewhere.
> 
> I wore out two Jack La Lannes juicers the best out there IMO.


 Wasn't he the guy that wore spandex on his show?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You got it...hm...did you watch him ? I just bought the machine.


hassell said:


> Wasn't he the guy that wore spandex on his show?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> You got it...hm...did you watch him ? I just bought the machine.


Just wondering cause if you went through 2 juicers-- how many pair's of spandex did you go through!!HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...you would not like seeing me in spandex ! Kinda like a bear in tights







.

I have a new juicer now they sent me for a little $. If you have never tried one of those juicers givem a try. I know you would love the juice.

And you Rick with all that produce could put it up in the freezer.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I would like to see you get the bear in to them!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

worst camp food was in 88 on a scout trip. We were out near burro creek in az and one of the kids set a snare for rabbits and caught a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* skunk. scout master cleaned it cooked it with wild onions and garlic in a stew. i will tell you know that skink is not a good eating animal i would rather eat a domestic cat than another skunk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That can be arranged Jason.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i bet don and you will be the cook i gather


----------



## jer218 (Apr 8, 2012)

I would have to say the worst are MRE's. but in the last 9 years of being in the army they have gotten a little better. and now they have rations called first strikes. it has enough calories for the whole day, but are terrible in tast and variety


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

When we were kids, we tried to cook creek chubs once while camping (we were only gonna eat what we caught fishing)....That was the worst food that I've ever tasted on a camping trip....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

jer218 said:


> I would have to say the worst are MRE's. but in the last 9 years of being in the army they have gotten a little better. and now they have rations called first strikes. it has enough calories for the whole day, but are terrible in tast and variety


Have they really gotten better or do you just have callouses on your tongue now ?


----------



## jer218 (Apr 8, 2012)

probably a little of both. but they did get rid of alot of the nasty ones and added some new ones like chicken and dumplings


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've eaten alot of MREs during hunting season. There are some good ones now, but I've had some really terrible ones. The one that really sticks in my head is the rice palif. This stuff didn't look like rice, it looked like wallpaper paste. I was so very hungry that day, but couldn't choke down more than a bite. Even the raccoons wouldn't eat this stuff, that's how terrible it was.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Back when the Army used C-rations I got hungry enough that the canned fruit cakes were good.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Anything that tastes like a TV dinner has got to be the worst food to take on a hunt, had one, onetime and never again. No sustenance to it , a good bowl of porridge goes alot farther.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A friend of mine had liver and onions the night before a deer hunt. The next morning, up in a tree, he was stinking up the woods and Mother Nature finally forced him to the ground. He hung up his bow, climbed down, and found a suitable location to relieve himself. Pants down, bow in tree, a large buck decided he didn't like the stinkin' hunter in its woods and began stomping. As the buck got to within 15 feet and posturing for a fight, my friend attempted to scare the buck off by waving his hands and making some noise. The deer retreated and then headed back for a fight. This time, my friend threw a large, fixed-blade knife at the deer and hit it broadside with the handle. The deer finally ran off and the hunt was over. Sure wish I had the video.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Now that's hunting Glen ! I thought this was gonna be another he crapped in his hood kinda story. lol Liver and onions is gross period. Could not imagine the night before and sitting all morning. haha I can honestly say my family of uncles and cousins are all great backwoods cooks and have never had a bad meal. I looked forward to getting away from Mom's horrible cooking when I was a kid.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My grandmother used to make camp coffee all the time, my dad hated it. This was even when she was in her 80's. She passed over 40 years ago.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

I hate hot dogs so that would be the worst or hambugers.... but he best would be a nice piece of deer on the open flame


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

A whole bunch of perch, beheaded and gutted and cooked overan open fire on a hamburger rack... seemed like a good idea at the time.... woulda gave my left..... for some fish crisp and oil!!!


----------



## Hmille10 (Oct 24, 2012)

Man after reading this im sure thankful for our camp meals! lol We are fortunate to eat pretty well at camp due to the small stove/oven we have.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

A few years back my dad and I went down to Mexico fishing on Lake Huites. All the food fixed on that trip was awesome except for lunch one day. I was starving, and really looking forward to some grub. They served up fried swordfish. Try as I might, there just wasn't enuff ketchup and hot sauce on the table for me to choke down more than 3 bites. The camp foreman noticed that I wasn't eating and offered to see if the cook could come up with something else. I wound up eating a couple burritos!! Lol everyone else at the table just raved about the swordfish, I was the only person there that didn't like it.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have eaten sheperds pie, you know all the left overs and that was about 40 miles on a snow machine to the next place to get a meal, they knock the price down a little bit on that one. It was a good trip, flat light and snowing so everyone set around and watch movies and played card games. Nice way to meet people.


----------



## tontolake (Mar 14, 2012)

Potatoes and egg fur breakfast...

This guy failed to drain the grease from frying the potatoes, he added the eggs! Talk about greasy food, looked like water mixed in with the tatoes, eggs.

Oh that was the last year that guy went camping with us!


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

jer218 said:


> I would have to say the worst are MRE's. but in the last 9 years of being in the army they have gotten a little better. and now they have rations called first strikes. it has enough calories for the whole day, but are terrible in tast and variety


MREs arent terrible. I usually just eat the snacks. If MREs are going to be the only form of sustanence, then it ends up tasting pretty good. I dont ever crave it though.


----------

